# Infinity and Chocmint liquids



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

Has anybody tried these?

They have a couple of stores close to me, so they are easy to get.

They are R150.00 for 30ml.

I have tried the Chocmint brand before, but some time ago, before I joined the forum.

Just want to know if they are safe to try again. It's just so convenient to get as they are so close.


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Sorry @ZK1 I am not familiar with this juice.
But I love Choc Mint flavoured juices so am keen to hear about it
What was it like?


----------



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

I remember it being nice, but have vaped to many other liquids after that, that I can't really remember.

But I think I will try it again and let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

This is their website, I don't see them listed here so thought I would ask.

http://infinityxone.co.za/e-liquid.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/15)

They do make some very bold claims


----------



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

Yes, I saw that, and I started to worry a bit when I didn't see them on this forum.


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Couldnt find the PG/VG ratios or nic strengths

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

I know the one I used to take was 11mg


----------



## ZK1 (21/9/15)

Maybe I should just take the Voodoo Juice Sub Zero again..


----------

